# Soap Doilies



## Lindy (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi there I decided to try making a soap doily for putting over a dish and then placing soap on over top to help dry out the soap after use as well as be decorative.







Here are a couple more of my face cloths - one knitted and the other crochet using the same yarn.











Thanks for looking....


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 4, 2009)

Those look gorgeous! With the knit one, if I may ask, what is the pattern? I am such a beginner at knitting, but doing washcloths would likely help refine skills.


----------



## jbarad (Mar 4, 2009)

Those are adorable, you're so creative !!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you Stacykins and Rhonda....

Stacykins here is the pattern for the knit:
Cast on 30 stitches - knit first 5 rows
Next row - knit 3 purl to last 3 stitches - knit 3
Next row - knit
Repeat these rows to size you want then knit next 4 rows and then cast off.

I've crocheted the edges to make a fluffy edge.


----------



## IanT (Mar 4, 2009)

that ooks really cool ... I have no idea how to crochet or knit or any of that...


----------



## topcat (Mar 4, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Thank you Stacykins and Rhonda....
> 
> Stacykins here is the pattern for the knit:
> Cast on 30 stitches - knit first 5 rows
> ...



Oh,oh,oh.....I can_ do _that!  Thanks Lindy :wink:   I love the idea of a soap doily.  Decorative, like you say, practical - so the soap lasts longer; and then you can use it to clean your face!  (Or maybe not..... :roll: )

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Mar 5, 2009)

The way I'm thinking of marketing them is the round crochet piece as the doily and then a square one either knit or crochet is the same colour to make a set.  They work really well for the 1 lb soap blocks.....


----------

